# Server mit Multithreading (Thread-Pool)



## cpt.hawk (19. Nov 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich muss für meine Ausbildung ein Client/Server-System programmieren, bei dem sich mehrere Clients gleichzeitig auf einen Server anmelden können. Das ich dafür Multithreading, ServerSockets, ... etc. brauche ist klar, nur hab ich das Problem, dass diese Themen meist (oder besser gesagt immer) getrennt behandelt werden. Ich finde zwar ein paar kleine Beispiele, aber die sind nur schlecht erläutert. ICh Büchern oder Tutorials steht meistens nur ein Verweis auf das jeweils andere Thema. 

Wär super wenn ihr mir da weiterhelfen könntet. 

Danke schon mal voraus.

BTW: In "Java ist auch eine Insel" hab ich was von Thread-Pool gelesen. Das soll dazu ganz nützlich sein. Wär auch nicht schlecht, wenn ihr mir das auch mal "zeigen" könntet.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (19. Nov 2008)

schau dir das mal an

http://rapidshare.de/files/40947010/nio-server.zip.html

ist ein sun beispiel für einen nio server


----------



## tuxedo (21. Nov 2008)

Naja, mit NIO gleich anfangebn halte ich für übertrieben.

Im Prinzip findet man alles wichtige inklusive Beispiel auch in der Java Insel.

Gerade was ThreadPools (ExecutorService) angeht ist man damit gut bedient.

Wüsste jetzt nicht warum wir hier das nochmal aufwärmen sollten wenns im Buch schon steht.

- Alex


----------

